# I'm always surprised how rude some people are



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I had a "lovely"  experience with a German Shepherd breeder today.

I've been taking my 5 month old puppy Hex to work with me (My partner and I own a retail store) because he had surgery on his elbow a couple of weeks ago and needs to be kept crated and quiet.
Most of the customers are lovely and it has been great from a socialising point of view to have him there.
But today this woman came in with her husband to buy some stuff. She saw Hex out in his pen in the back room and comments:
"Oh a german shepherd puppy" and walks over to have a closer look 
"It about 8 month old?" 
I said no he's only 5 month 
She: "Urghh he's a long hair" - then as Hex turns around in his crate "oh no it's a rough coat" - she then turns around to her husband and whispers to him "they get that red colour from irish setters" then asks me what breeder I bought him off. 
I told her that he came from a friends place. 
She then huffs at me and goes "well I breed german shepherds and that one would never make a show dog not with his roachy back and those ears" 
I was gobsmacked, I had no idea what to say, this rude woman just insulted my dog. 
Geez just because she's a "breeder" doesn't give her the right to act like a jerk - it didn't make her look knowledgable it just made her look rude.

So yeah he may be "just" a pet, with fuzzy ears and whatever else she didn't like about him but he's my dog which I love and care for. I was close to tears after she left and angry with myself for letting her get to me.

It's annoying how one always thinks of good answers for things after the oppertunity to use them has passed.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

_"they get that red colour from irish setters" :rofl:


_Don't be insulted. She doesn't know a think about Shepherds. That line, right there, proofs it. That's why she couldn't figure out whether or not he's a longcoat.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

He is so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> _"they get that red colour from irish setters" :rofl:
> 
> 
> _Don't be insulted. She doesn't know a think about Shepherds. That line, right there, proofs it. That's why she couldn't figure out whether or not he's a longcoat.


:thumbup:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

then i guess my two are part "Irish Setter":hammer::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Its the ladies breeding thats in question....I would strongly suggest her husband not breed with her. I think your dog is absolutely wonderful.....water off a ducks back...never pay attention to noise tgat comes out of a A-hole.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He's adorable...

Irish setters... my


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet face..love his ear flooflies..so my Tess must be Irish also..


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Your pup is gorgeous and that woman has no clue!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> _"they get that red colour from irish setters" :rofl:
> 
> 
> _Don't be insulted. She doesn't know a think about Shepherds. That line, right there, proofs it. That's why she couldn't figure out whether or not he's a longcoat.


:thumbup:

EXACTLY! That lady has NO CLUE!

You should have played along and been like oh yea he's a long coat 1/8 irish setter I call him my "German Setter"


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Your puppy is gorgeous and don't get upset over something an obviously inferior idiot who doesn't have a clue about german shepherds prattled.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why is it that morons always have the most to say?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Because words don't go through their brain ( if they even have a brain) before they come out their mouth? hehe


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our first GSD was a long coat and people would ask me if she was a wolf!
Your baby is beautiful! I have a real soft spot for coated GSD's!:apple:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would have simply said...*Oh?!...good to know! Thank you!....may I have a business card of yours?.....I would like to have one to *show other enthusiasts what a complete moronic GSD breeder looks and sounds like!*.......have a nice day!

Irish Setters......LMAO!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I would bet my left big toe that she was *not* a breeder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

koda00 said:


> then i guess my two are part "Irish Setter":hammer::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Mine is tan...not red...does that mean she got that from a Labrador? She's leggy...maybe from a Palomino?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you ever seen an ugly German Shepherd puppy? I haven't . Hex is gorgeous!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your dog is drop-dead beautiful, ear floofies and all! Look at the bone and those big paws. That woman breeds a different type of shepherd and can get stuffed. Yes, she did make herself sound very ignorant. Your boy is very nice. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

robinhuerta said:


> I would have simply said...*Oh?!...good to know! Thank you!....may I have a business card of yours?.....I would like to have one to *show other enthusiasts what a complete moronic GSD breeder looks and sounds like!*.......have a nice day!
> 
> Irish Setters......LMAO!


:rofl: You took the words right out of my mouth

What a idiot, I wouldn't have been able to be quiet. I would totally have done the above


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wowww. Nearly died laughing at her stupidity just now. Dont listen to morons like her!!! Your boy is gorgeous! I hope he gets to feeling better 
Also- Kudos to you for having the ability to hold your tongue.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

This was a great socializing opportunity for your pup as well. He got his first scent of a person full of ..... and saw his mama is a class act even when dealing with morons.

Your pup is gorgeous. She only gave you a chance to practice great customer service with difficult people.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sunflowers said:


> Why is it that morons always have the most to say?


There is a breeder "wannabe" here in our area who runs around insulting other people's dogs left and right. It's amazing.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

your pup is beautiful. I have learned to laugh at people when they make ignorant comments -- just laugh and walk away. Leaves them dumbfounded. I had a woman at work as what kind of dogs I had -- I told her. She screamed 'OH MY GOD THEY ARE KILLERS". I laughed at her and said no they are not, I have cats too and they would be dead. And then walked away laughing. 

I will have patience with someone curious who wants to learn, and answer their questions, help them as much as possible. But there are just some people -- they are just loud mouths who want to slam our breed and others, and I just don't have the patience for that. So I laugh at them and walk away.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

OH MY GOD I LOVE THE FLOOFIES!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

He's is so beautiful. For the most part that is typically why I love dogs and dislike people.. The rudeness and selfishness is unbelievable now a days


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

"It must be difficult breeding dogs that are smart enough to know what a jerk you are!"


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jo_in_TX said:


> "It must be difficult breeding dogs that are smart enough to know what a jerk you are!"


 :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG, love some of the responses..

I think after the Irish setter comment, which would have sent me over the edge,,I would have asked what color gsd's she breeds?? "Black and Tan? OMG did you know they get their tan from beagles??" or "BLACK?? Oh that comes from Labs"/

Frankly I would have said, 'get outta my store you moron"


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Irish setter ehh? Hmm that would explain why Jonas is always outside sniffing the clover


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hex is the winner in my show dog competition...hands down!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Mooch said:


> It's annoying how one always thinks of good answers for things after the oppertunity to use them has passed.


Maybe that is a blessing in disguise.

Mooch...the problem with people is they're people. The best thing to do with folks like that is to _Eddie Haskell_ them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I bet Hex doesnt care what she thinks, neither should you. you have a great looking pup! How many of you have gotten the "you know german shepherds are 1/4 wolf" (or some other percentage)?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nigel said:


> I bet Hex doesnt care what she thinks, neither should you. you have a great looking pup! How many of you have gotten the "you know german shepherds are 1/4 wolf" (or some other percentage)?


 I've actually been hearing that moreso about huskies lately. But I did have someone tell me that shepherds were bred out of coyotes. And another said dingo. :rofl:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nigel said:


> I bet Hex doesnt care what she thinks, neither should you. you have a great looking pup! How many of you have gotten the "you know german shepherds are 1/4 wolf" (or some other percentage)?


Several times, especially since he's a bicolour


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hex is absolutely beautiful! You (and his breeder) should be very proud


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I've actually been hearing that moreso about huskies lately. But I did have someone tell me that shepherds were bred out of coyotes. And another said dingo. :rofl:


 lol I havent heard that one yet!


Shade said:


> Several times, especially since he's a bicolour


 Both my dogs are straight up black and tan, but every now & then some one will mention the part wolf thing. I dont know where they get this from.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

****!!!! That's the prettiest Irish Setter I've every seen. Insult me all you want, but not my family nor my German Shepherd. I hope she comes back someday....so you can have your say.

Very gorgeous young boy.....


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

You have a great looking dog and I always say my dog has better manners then alot of people I have met.


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, so our beautiful red and black GSD of 10 years is a German/Irish shepherd/setter. Good to know! Lol


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, that's a first. A woman asked me if Bianca was a Collie once but never heard the Irish Setter thing before now!

Your boy is beautiful, and I love his ears!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Thanks you all  you've made me feel much better!
I think he's gorgeous too but then I'm biased


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You are lined up with some very original comebacks now. 

Let us know how the next visit from this person goes.


----------



## BlazeVonFeurigdrach (Jun 4, 2012)

*show lines*



Mooch said:


> I had a "lovely"  experience with a German Shepherd breeder today.
> 
> I've been taking my 5 month old puppy Hex to work with me (My partner and I own a retail store) because he had surgery on his elbow a couple of weeks ago and needs to be kept crated and quiet.
> Most of the customers are lovely and it has been great from a socialising point of view to have him there.
> ...


relax man, different tastes..i myself prefer your gsd, my gsd is the same, very rough, and noble looking as opposed to the american show lines..  its all good.

just a preference thing. i dont like show line gsds so dont worry hex is a gorgeous puppy. post more photos!


----------

